# Geneva Bible in Bonded Leather on Sale



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 10, 2014)

The Tolle Lege version of the Geneva Bible in bonded leather is always hard to come by. On sale here fpr $29.95 for the next 72 hours or so:

1599 Geneva Bible (Black Bonded Leather Edition + CD Rom) - Christian Reader

SPECIFICATIONS:


Word-for-word accuracy with the 1599 Geneva Bible
Original cross references
Modern spelling
Original study notes by Reformers
Old English Glossary
Easy-to-read print
8pt font size
Size: 6.5 x 9.5
Hardback
Approx: 1,400 pages


----------



## joejohnston3 (Apr 10, 2014)

I love mine and glad it is affordable to others!


----------



## Edward (Apr 10, 2014)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Modern spelling


----------

